# Expecting baby #1



## MrsBarrowman

Hello from Cardiff


My name is Sarah, I'm married and living in Cardiff.. After several years of PCOS, then a miscarriage in 2012, found an amazing diet, DH and I are now expecting our first baby. Our little man is due 20th July 2016...

Hope to find some bump buddies along this journey...


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats and welcome to BnB!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to bnb! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Yo_Yo

Hi, congratulations and welcome!


----------



## aliciad123

Woww! congrats!


----------



## balea

Congrats!! :kiss:


----------



## Peaches1234

Congrats


----------



## ChiiBaby

Welcome and congratulations hun!


----------



## patriciahhein

Congratssss :)


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Thank you all for the lovely welcome xx


----------

